# What do you put in your bong?



## Neo drives a geo (Jul 7, 2008)

My favorite thing to fill a bong with is a toss up between YooHoo! and Crown Royal whiskey.  How about yall?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

water or ice cubes =)


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 7, 2008)

Whiskey? You're wasting a lot of THC... THC is alcohol-soluble.

Water + Ice cubes for me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2008)

yup..h2o..and cubes


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, water and ice cubes? 
See, I guess I am showing my age. I posted elsewhere, I smoked a LOT as a kid. I had to give it up for 35 years while I did "stuff". Now that I now longer do "stuff" and am retired I am smoking again and growing some of my own from bagseed. I normally smoke from a small glass pipe with a carb on it, That is as far as my smoking sophistication goes. 
I've tried to roll a few joints, but most of the grass is buds and they don't do well in a joint, they keep going out!!
*** is a vaporoizer??
Is there a "Smoking Pot 101" thread somewhere?
And another thing, *** is with this blunt stuff? It has to cost $100.00 to empty a cigar and fill it with herb! And isn't smoking a cigar like that in a car sort of like throwing beer cans out the window when it come to LEO?
Someone edumacate me.

OK meant to say Wut The PHUC, so I mean What in tarnation


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> My favorite thing to fill a bong with is a toss up between YooHoo! and Crown Royal whiskey. How about yall?


 
_*I asked the same question in the BHC yesterday and kool aid was another interesting idea. :hubba:  *_

_*I'd like to put Brandy in my bong but She'd be wasted*_ :rofl:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

i smoke nothin but blunts,i have some old bowls and bongs but only bust em out on rainy,low on weed days.i love a swisher sweet cigarello,they really dont take much herb,1 gram will usually fill the blunt stick evenly.imo theres nothin like taking a blunt of some chrons to the head (a.k.a. smoke a blunt by myself) your high last so much longer off blunts.if im bongin,i have to keep burnin every ten or 20 mins to keep me at a good strong buzz,with a blunt,i just toke it and it seems to make it so i dont have to smoke as often.they say "a blunt a day will keep the doctor away" i totally agree =)


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i smoke nothin but blunts,i have some old bowls and bongs but only bust em out on rainy,low on weed days.i love a swisher sweet cigarello,they really dont take much herb,1 gram will usually fill the blunt stick evenly.imo theres nothin like taking a blunt of some chrons to the head (a.k.a. smoke a blunt by myself) your high last so much longer off blunts.if im bongin,i have to keep burnin every ten or 20 mins to keep me at a good strong buzz,with a blunt,i just toke it and it seems to make it so i dont have to smoke as often.they say "a blunt a day will keep the doctor away" i totally agree =)


 
*I'm a bonger, but I have read some interesting stuff about mixing tobacco with thc.  Apparently, the nicotine potentiates the thc buzz.  Perhaps this is the sustainment you speak of AID???  I have tried to mix, however I cant take the nicotine so I just smoke weed or hash alone.  I hear putting hash oil on your cigarettes is also excellent.:hubba: *


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 7, 2008)

I get the most ripped from bongs, or gravity bongs actually. The faster the smoke fills up my lungs the higher I get and the longer I stay stoned.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

i actually just split the blunt stick open and empty out the tobacco,then i put the herb in it and roll it up.i dont think i could handle mixin the tobacco
with the herb,that'd taste kinda nasty.another thing w/ a blunt,that i didnt mention,was if your smokin a blunt of some good green,you can smoke half of it,the refire it up when your ready to get high again.the hardest thing for a person that doesnt normally roll blunts is perfecting how to roll em.i can make a swisher burn for about 25 mins.i've literally not had one day in the past 10 yrs, where i didnt smoke a blunt.i have a 10 yr streak goin. i usually only bust out the bong for buds that are to resinous and dont burn right in any kinda paper,whether it be zig zag,or a blunt stick.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

im definitly not sayin i dont get high off bongs,but for me personally,my high doesnt last as long when i'm tokin on bongs/bowls.i have a glass blown 3 ft steam roller that hits hard as all hell. but by the time i fill the bowl,i minds as well have filled a blunt stick..i guess it just depends on my mood.i sometimes hate the puking feeling a bong gives me,sometimes i get such a fat rip,that all i do is cough,and after coughin for so long,i cant even hit the bong anymore,makes my lungs feel like crap.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 7, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> im definitly not sayin i dont get high off bongs,but for me personally,my high doesnt last as long when i'm tokin on bongs/bowls.i have a glass blown 3 ft steam roller that hits hard as all hell. but by the time i fill the bowl,i minds as well have filled a blunt stick..i guess it just depends on my mood.i sometimes hate the puking feeling a bong gives me,sometimes i get such a fat rip,that all i do is cough,and after coughin for so long,i cant even hit the bong anymore,makes my lungs feel like crap.


 I love that "lungs on fire" feeling.  Or maybe I just like the fact that whenever it happens I know that I'm going to get really ******* blazed.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 7, 2008)

I grind up my buds it increases the high then burning regular buds non grinded. I feel smoking blunts is wasting of buds then smoking from a pipe. If you grind up your buds you can roll easier.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

its just how you prefer to smoke,i know people up here that wont touch a bowl/bong,then i know people that are too scared to hit a blunt.i like bongs/bowls during my first few years of tokin,but after smokin my first dutch master,i was converted to blowin bleezles =)  its just all about if you like that burning lungs feeling or not.i dont require it to know im baked.although i will bust them out from time to time.theyre just not my fav. method of tokin,i'd personally rather use a vaporizor.


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 7, 2008)

We used to put them in a blender when I was a young man..

But like the comercial says............When I was a young man that tree was a lto shorter.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 7, 2008)

Its funny... the lungs on fire thing is just another way for me to test the quality of my weed... as I dont grow (yet).

Because the thing about weed here is, is that when you toke it and you cant do anything but cough and cough... you know that it's going to be strong stuff.
It always is.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

*:ciao:  Here's a pic of the Molino Glass Ice Bong #2  with cherry Kool Aid.  Not a great difference in taste, but I like the red color, kinda make the plain-jane bong into a red, white, and blue patriot bong  :rofl:*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

its not that im smokin shwag,i just like smokin blunts is all,that stinging lung feeling doesnt apeal to me,we doesnt have to make you cough up a lung an order to be good,its all about the buzz..yes..you do get higher when you cough due to the smoke being able to get farther into your lungs but,i'd rather get the buzz without the stinging feeling.to be honest,this is why when smoking my bong,i use ice cubes,it tames that stinging of the lungs effect.


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone aware of a video on how to do blunts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

i smoke bongs, blunts, joints, vaperoizers, and finally hookahs.... well no hookah for awhile since mine broke but all the others.... i guess you could say i like variety...


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 7, 2008)

i like a good bubbler load except the weed burns so damn fast i like to take a puff here and a puff there just to maintain through the day at work and whatnot. but, if i am not doing anything or i am done working i will puff down a bubbler or bongload alone we have rolled  monster blunts b4 that me and my other buddy were on a bc (bowl cruise) and we had'nt even smoked half and were blazed, we had to stop by my other buddies house so he could help us. Also one time we had a huge dutchmaster or philly wrapped up and we were hot boxing the car and 4 guys and we got it so full of smoke we had to stop in the middle of this neighbor hood and get out to  catch a breath of fresh air.....smoke was just rolling out wish i had a picture!!!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 7, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Origanally post by -I'M SMOKEY JOE


> the car and 4 guys and we got it so full of smoke we had to stop in the middle of this neighbor hood and get out to catch a breath of fresh air.....smoke was just rolling out wish i had a picture!!!!


:rofl: :rofl: :fly: :fly:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

i've smoked boxed 100's of cars in my lifetime,the one that stands out most was about 2 weeks after i got my license.we were at a red light,i was turning left,the light turned green,well instead oif yielding to the oncoming cars,i just turned and just about got into an accident,we got about a block down the road and what do you know,(cherrys and berrys)the third car in line to go str8 was a cop,so my car is totally boxed,we were smokin 2 optimos stuffed as fat as we could roll em with some purple haze my freind used to get outta brooklyn.it was just me and my bestfriend.the cop comes to my buddys door and the smokes just pylin out,the officer just pulled us out,searched us,we told him it was the last of our buds and so he did a quick search and told me to be careful and to learn what a green light meant.luckly the search was quick,we had an 0z in the trunk where my spare tire was,luckly he didnt find it but i was so paranoid of driving and smoking for a good couple years later.anyways,just thaught i'd throw my lil story up.-peace


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 7, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> its just how you prefer to smoke,i know people up here that wont touch a bowl/bong,then i know people that are too scared to hit a blunt.i like bongs/bowls during my first few years of tokin,but after smokin my first dutch master,i was converted to blowin bleezles =) its just all about if you like that burning lungs feeling or not.i dont require it to know im baked.although i will bust them out from time to time.theyre just not my fav. method of tokin,i'd personally rather use a vaporizor.


 

How well do the vaporizor work? I was wondering because I don't want to get lung cancer from smoking my Meds.

Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2008)

*Water & ice in our bongs nothing else. :aok: *


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 8, 2008)

Water and Ice here only also change water after every use...take care


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 8, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> How well do the vaporizor work? I was wondering because I don't want to get lung cancer from smoking my Meds.
> 
> Thanks


Vaporizers are _*STRAIGHT AMAZING. *_From personal smoking, to everything I hear about them, everything is A+. Don't get me wrong, any old vaporizers isn't going to be the king of all vaporizers. However, it is a VERY effective way to smoke and not inhale any of the nasties and carcionegens that come with burning and inhaling any substance. Not only that, but did I mention that the high has a very "Heavy" feeling, similar to smoking hash. Extremely quality!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

kgb30 vapers are alrite but i think theire a lil overrated unless you have the volcano, i have like 150 bukcs one and its ok but i just like smokin to much as its sucha  light smoke from the vaper bags... i would only worry about my health and smokin if you have cancer, or bag organs or something real bad....


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 9, 2008)

ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE :lama:


----------

